# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Картика врата

## Хари Шаури дас

Вопрос:
Харе Кришна прабху! Примите мои поклоны. 

Не могли бы вы вспомнить когда начиналась картика-врата (пение дамодараштаки и предложение фитильков) во времена Шрилы Прабхупады?
Vedanta krit.

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху:

I don't know when it started in the western temples. I don't recall
doing it (offering lamps and prayers) during my first three years in
Australia (1972-1974). That's not to say we didn't offer lamps but I don't
specifically recall doing so and I don't recall singing the Damodarastaka
either. Kartika was not recognized as a big event because we spent all our
time out on sankirtana selling books.

I moved to India in 1975 and was the temple commander in Vrindavan
in 1975 but I don't specifically recall us observing Kartika at that time,
possibly because the temple had only just opened and most of us were faily
new devotees from the west.

However I remember devotees singing the Damodarastakam to Srila
Prabhupada under the Tamal tree during Kartika in the Krishna Balaram
mandira in 1976, and it fairly quickly became a yearly feature. Now it is a
very huge affair.

You can ask someone who was in Los Angeles in the early 1970s
whether they were observing Kartik by singing Damodarastak prayers and
offering lamps. At that time LA was our western world headquarter and if it
was being done anywhere, it would have been there.

        Your humble servant,
        Hari-sauri dasa

Перевод на русский:

Я не знаю когда в западных храмах начали соблюдать Картика-врату. Я не помню чтобы мы делали это (предлагали лампадки и молитвы) в мои первые три года в Сознании Кришны когда я жил в Австралии (1972-1974). Это однако не означает что мы не предлагали лампадки но просто я не помню об этом также как и о пении Дамодараштаки в те годы. Картика не признавалась большим событием в те годы т.к. мы большую часть времени были на санкиртане, распространяя книги.
Я переехал в Индию в 1975 году и стал служить президентом храма во Вриндаване, но тогда я тоже не припоминаю, чтобы мы наблюдали Картика-врату возможно по той причине что храм был только что открыт а большинство из нас являлись довольно неопытными преданными с Запада.
Тем не менее я помню как преданные пели Дамодараштаку Шриле Прабхупаде в 1976 году под деревом Тамал в храме Кришны Баларамы во время Картики и это довольно быстро стало распространенным явлением. Теперь это конечно стало очень важным занятием.
Рекомендую также задать этот вопрос кому-нибудь кто служил в Лос-Анджелесе в начале 70-х годов. В то время Лос-Анджелес был нашей западной штаб-квартирой и потому если где-нибудь соблюдалась Картика-врата в то время, то это делалось также и в Лос-Анджелесе.

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури даса.

----------

